# Acknowledgement from CIC



## Manita25 (Dec 26, 2013)

Dear All !!!

I am new to this forum. Can somebody please tell as to how long does the CIC or CIO take to acknowledge or respond regarding the receipt of the FSW application??

I applied for FSW to CIC on 24 Nov, 2013 and dispatched my application through Fedex. The courier gave me delivery confirmation for 28 Nov, 13. However since then, I have not heard anything from CIO or CIC. I want to know that generally how much time does CIO or CIC take to confirm regarding the receipt of application and intimating what to do next. The CIC mentions the following 

" The Centralized Intake Office (CIO) will contact you when it gets your application. You will be told what you need to do and what will happen next"


Looking forward to a reply from a senior Expat.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no set time period. You just need to have patience. You will be advised eventually.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine took around 6 months, I got the acknowledgement of application and request for the medical in the same letter


----------



## Manita25 (Dec 26, 2013)

JGK said:


> Mine took around 6 months, I got the acknowledgement of application and request for the medical in the same letter


 First of all thanks for your reply. That means one should sit back, relax and consider no news as good news. By the way can you please tell what is the time, when CIC or CIO makes the transaction for application fees from the credit card details provided in the application?? If that is done before the first acknowledgement / response from CIC, then that must also be an indication that the FSWP application has been accepted for further processing at the respective VISA office??

Thanks and looking forward to your reply..


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Manita25 said:


> First of all thanks for your reply. That means one should sit back, relax and consider no news as good news. By the way can you please tell what is the time, when CIC or CIO makes the transaction for application fees from the credit card details provided in the application?? If that is done before the first acknowledgement / response from CIC, then that must also be an indication that the FSWP application has been accepted for further processing at the respective VISA office??
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to your reply..


Sorry, can't help you on that one, i sent in a bank draft with my application so I don't know at exactly what point is was cashed. My outlook is... it takes as lons as it takes. expecting speed and efficiency from Gov't would be like winning the lottery; It happens, just not vey often.


----------



## him.bh05 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Noc 2147*



JGK said:


> Sorry, can't help you on that one, i sent in a bank draft with my application so I don't know at exactly what point is was cashed. My outlook is... it takes as lons as it takes. expecting speed and efficiency from Gov't would be like winning the lottery; It happens, just not vey often.


Hi Manita, I applied for the NOC 2147, i sent my application on 12th sep, it was delivered on 16th Sep, as per guidelines i should have got some update with in 8-10 weeks, but unfortunately no update regarding acceptance/rejection/delay/AOR so of now. I have emailed CIC as well for my status, no revert in email too  

I added my AMEX CC, i keep on checking it daily, it's too not been charged yet. Don't know whats going on ! total black ! no info


----------

